# Water problem in Peyia



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Is anybody else experiencing water problem in Peyia? There's no water since this morning, hot weather for 2 days and there's already no water?? We're in Lower Peyia.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that is one of the benefits of living in Peyia, if you search the gossipy forums you will find that the water is off and is frequently off. Someone reported that they keep a stock of bottled water for these events.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes unfortunately Peyia is known for having a lots of water cuts. 
It shouldn't be too much of a problem though if you have bottled water in the house for the days when your water is cut off as the overhead tanks should have more than enough in them to last you for day to day needs until the mains water is back on.

Incidentally Noemi, Dennis and I will try to visit you next week. I'll give you a ring at the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Yes unfortunately Peyia is known for having a lots of water cuts.
> It shouldn't be too much of a problem though if you have bottled water in the house for the days when your water is cut off as the overhead tanks should have more than enough in them to last you for day to day needs until the mains water is back on.
> 
> Incidentally Noemi, Dennis and I will try to visit you next week. I'll give you a ring at the weekend.


The farmers in Pissouri Bay also have water problems. Some part in a pipeline is broken. Yesterday neighbor was here and got 400 l water so he could spray his grapes. And that is ofc important, because we can pick as much as we want.


----------

